# Eclipse Ant: Class not Found



## iL0ndi (25. Mrz 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
Um eine Jar Datei auf meinen Lego Mindstorm zu übertragen verlangt das Wiki ein build.xm File. Dieses Habe ich wie auf der Webseite kopiert und abgeändert. Klicke ich nun auf Run As -> Ant... Kommt ein Error: Class not Found

Im Internet ist das ein bekannter Fehler, meist ohne Lösung.

Könnt ihr mir helfen?

build.xml

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<project name="EV3FirstProgram" basedir="." default="copy">
    <property name="source.dir"     value="src"/>
    <property name="lib.dir"        value="meinVerzeichnis/ev3/ev3classes"/>
    <property name="class.dir"      value="build"/>
    <property name="jar.dir"        value="dist"/>
    <property name="main-class"     value="EV3FirstProgram"/>
    <property name="lejos.home"     value="/home/root/lejos"/>
    <property name="ev3.host"       value="10.0.1.1"/>

    <path id="libraries.path">    
        <fileset dir="${lib.dir}">
            <include name="*.jar"/>
        </fileset>
    </path>

    <target name="clean" description="delete old files">
        <delete dir="${class.dir}"/>
        <delete dir="${jar.dir}"/>
    </target>

    <target name="compile" description="build class files" depends="clean">
        <mkdir dir="${class.dir}"/>
        <javac srcdir="${source.dir}" destdir="${class.dir}">
            <classpath refid="libraries.path"/>
        </javac>
    </target>

    <target name="jar" depends="compile">
        <mkdir dir="${jar.dir}"/>
        <jar destfile="${jar.dir}/${ant.project.name}.jar" basedir="${class.dir}">
            <manifest>
                <attribute name="Main-Class" value="${main-class}"/>
                <attribute name="Class-Path" value="${lejos.home}/lib/ev3classes.jar ${lejos.home}/libjna/usr/share/java/jna.jar"/>
            </manifest>
        </jar>  
    </target>

    <target name="copy" depends="jar">
        <scp todir="root:@${ev3.host}:/home/lejos/programs/" trust="true">
            <fileset file="${jar.dir}/${ant.project.name}.jar"/>
        </scp>
    </target>
</project>
```


----------



## JavaMeister (25. Mrz 2014)

Füge die fehlende klasse hinzu.


----------



## iL0ndi (25. Mrz 2014)

Und welche ist das?
Im internet stand, das hätte etwas mit dem classpath zu tun?!


----------



## JavaMeister (25. Mrz 2014)

Genau, 

alle Klassen, die für die Kompilierung (zusammenfügen) benötigt werden, müssen im classpath sein.

Welche das ist, weiß ich nicht. Hast du ja nicht geschrieben.


----------



## iL0ndi (8. Apr 2014)

hat sich erledigt.
Lösung: Windows löschen, PC wegschmeissen und einen Mac kaufen!
Kein Scherz, auf dem Macbook gehts gleich auf den ersten Versuch! :toll:Was das Problem bei Windows ist, weiss ich auch (noch) nicht. Ist aber kein seltenes Problem unter Windows, sagt jedenfalls Google... :rtfm:


----------



## JavaMeister (8. Apr 2014)

Sorry: Quatsch.


----------

